# Raw feeding pics



## jdatwood (Apr 13, 2009)

I've been trying to take some more raw feeding pics as we feed different things....

Prepping a pork shoulder roast






















Prepping a whole chicken


----------



## jdatwood (Apr 13, 2009)

Chicken Quarters for dinner!


----------



## luvMyBRT (Mar 8, 2010)

I love it!! So up close and personal! :biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## luvMyBRT (Mar 8, 2010)

LOL. Also ment to say that I love the prep pics. The dogs nose on the table...drooling, watching, hoping.
That is just like Duncan. When I prep he is on me like white on rice....lol. When I am dividing up a bulk order I can hardly keep his face out of the box of thawing meat!


----------



## k9capture_16 (Aug 23, 2010)

Omg, if that was me cutting that up and that little bee was on my table I would of had a panic attack...Im massive phobic of bees plus allergic lol. That knife does it go through the bones as well? I have been using meat scissors to cut mine up and its starting to hurt my hands.


----------



## Animal Quackers (Jul 10, 2010)

Gorgeous, clearly very happy and healthy dogs! !


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

great pics, you guys.....

beautiful dogs and nice photography....

i like the one where the dog's eyes are closed.....and the quarter is just hanging...


----------



## spookychick13 (Jan 26, 2010)

It looks like you have a lot of willing helpers with big sad eyes!


----------



## redspoo (Mar 19, 2010)

Thanks for the photos guys. I love the one of Zuri skinning the quarter. Your dogs are so beautiful. Love their collars!


----------

